# OH MY GOSH! A stain remover that works!



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Recommendation here. I religiously do not buy brand name cleaning aids and usually use homemade when possible but my pile of hopelessly stained clothes I need to throw out, make quilts from or maybe dye has gotten huge. So on a whim I bought the new Spray and Wash with Resolve. It is amazing! I am going to write or call the company and ask if I can get coupons. This was my test cases. I had a pair of light tan capris that my pad leaked with. I know TMI but it happens to us all. When it happened I immediately came home and soaked in peroxide. It didn't come out in wash so it set on my dryer in my pile until now. I sprayed on stain on both sides of fabric and not even a shadow of stain remains! Was a week old stain! Second test was my son is on Pediasure. For some reason the chocolate he doesn't digest right and the coloring in it goes straight through him. It makes horrible stains in his cloth diapers and bad stains on his crib sheets. All but one sheet is stained in this way. Of course its horrible because its a brown stain! After the capris worked I grabbed one of those horrible stained sheets and sprayed it and then washed. It came out! I can't even tell you how old that stain was and its been washed over and over again and never came out. Now no shadow of it either! Also great results with hubbys khaki shorts with coffee stained on them that had sat in the hamper for how many days. I'm going nuts and grabbing all sorts of things I thought were hopelessly stained and trying them out. My daughter got lipstick on her shorts today. So silly but I excitedly grabbed them from her hands and stuck them in the wash after spraying them. She thinks the chemicals are getting to my head. It is wonderful! It's kinda pricey at 3.96 a bottle BUT I say it saves money because you are not having to throw out clothing that can be saved! If anyone else trys it let me know what you find out. I woudl love to know if there is anything it doesn't get out.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Site has coupons!!!! www.spraynwash.com BTW I found out you can reprint coupons again by clicking go back to coupons then select again. DO not exit. Although it won't let you do it a third time.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just an FYI, that site requires you to download a program to print the coupons --- it's spyware. :flame:


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Karen said:


> Just an FYI, that site requires you to download a program to print the coupons --- it's spyware. :flame:


Ah crud. They are really good coupons thought... If I delete it now will the spyware be gone


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I use a concoction of Biz and Simple Green that would be worth trying, Here's a thread that discusses it:

http://www.curevents.com/upload/showthread.php?t=75325&highlight=Simple+Green


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

FYI ..

I use full strength RESOLVE on clothing stains all the time .. 
Spray a little on and throw it in the wash ..
Works great !!

Triff ..


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

I was at the dollar store today, so I picked up a bottle of the Spray 'n Wash with Resolve. When I got home, I tried it on my worst stains (the ones I've never been able to get out) - my husband's work shirts. They have machine oil, along with ground in steel stains. I've tried everything on these shirts, even soaking them in pure bleach, so I didn't have much hope this stuff would work. Well, when I took them out of the washer, I was shocked!!! The stains were gone!!! I don't mean they were lighter, they were completely gone!!! I even took them out on the porch so I could look at them in sunlight and there is not a trace of the stains (some of which have been there for a couple of years!)

ahahahni1, thank you so much for taking the time to tell us about this wonderful product! I can't wait to tell my sister!


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

I printed out the coupon and took it to the Meijer store today and bought the product. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like a good product for others so far.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know what you mean Junie I am like looking for stains to attack now. Seriously unbelieveable! I can't believe how many clothes we will save now. Haveing three kids and two of them boys its nuts. Oh and the lipstick came out too!




junie said:


> I was at the dollar store today, so I picked up a bottle of the Spray 'n Wash with Resolve. When I got home, I tried it on my worst stains (the ones I've never been able to get out) - my husband's work shirts. They have machine oil, along with ground in steel stains. I've tried everything on these shirts, even soaking them in pure bleach, so I didn't have much hope this stuff would work. Well, when I took them out of the washer, I was shocked!!! The stains were gone!!! I don't mean they were lighter, they were completely gone!!! I even took them out on the porch so I could look at them in sunlight and there is not a trace of the stains (some of which have been there for a couple of years!)
> 
> ahahahni1, thank you so much for taking the time to tell us about this wonderful product! I can't wait to tell my sister!


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

ahahahni1 said:


> I know what you mean Junie *I am like looking for stains to attack now.* Seriously unbelieveable! I can't believe how many clothes we will save now. Haveing three kids and two of them boys its nuts. Oh and the lipstick came out too!


LOL Me, too! I even pulled all my hubby's other (clean) t-shirts out of the drawer and am going to spray them and rewash them. 

Even the kids are getting in on the act - dd dripped a bit of bbq sauce on her shirt tonight and went in the laundry room and sprayed it. It came out without even washing it! (of course she put it in the laundry, but the stain's already out) With 5 kids (4 of them boys) this is going to save a LOT of clothes! We might even end up with more going-to-town clothes, once we get some of the stains out! 

Thanks again, for posting this. It's a great product! (If you only knew how seldom I buy name-brand products, you'd understand what high praise that is!)


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HA you are like the commercial where those poeple spray ketchup on people! I don;t ever buy name brand either. I mainly use ammonia water, bleach or baking soda.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

was goingt to grab some at the store this weekend. But yesterday at work (At Costco) I noticed we had the spray and wash. A trigger bottle packaged with a refill(122 oz I believe) for around $8 or so. Goin to grab some today. I will doulble check the price and try to post it.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am taking care of all stains (mainly in the carpet) using the following product.
http://www.sunbrite.biz/awesome_cleaning_products_t.html

And aswesome is really outstanding.... :hobbyhors


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

If you all say it works,I'll try it! I trust HT product reviews far more than just listening to advertising promises


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Do you think it would get out mildew stains? I accidently let my good 100% white cotton sheet mildew and now I have patches of little black dots.  I'm going to Family Dollar today. I'm going to look for it.

RedTartan

Edited to add: I got it and am washing a load of stained sheets (not the mildewed ones yet-they're still on the bed) and stained shirts that I thought were goners. I'm really excited and hope that it works. Some of these stains have been there for over a year and have been washed & dried repeatedly. We'll see...

Edited again to add: It didn't work  These are really old, really set-in stains though. It didn't take out any of them. This stuff never works for me though, I'm cursed. Magic Erasers didn't work for me either. Sigh.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

I bought some and really hope it works!! I am horrible at stain removal, we end up just throwing stuff away since I can't get it out. My DH is a mechanic so I have tons of shirts that are stained with grease and oil. Going to try to get all the stains out this weekend.


----------

